# IPO collar question



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

I know the fur saver is the only collar allowed to be on the dog during a IPO trail. I was wondering if it mattered about size or color. Thinking about getting a black 3mm and was wondering if it was legal.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Is fine and per DVG leather collar can be used during the BH


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

Bump


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Color and size of links doesn't matter. Size of the collar does. It can't be too tight to the point that it can be perceived as a correction collar.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, you also have to have it on the dead ring if the dog is on lead.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Directly from the rulebook: 

MANDATORY COLLAR / CARRYING OF THE LEAD - 
For technical insurance	
reasons,	the	handler	must	carry	a	lead throughout the	entire	course	of the	
trial.	This	includes	a	requirement	that	the	dog	must	wear	a	collar at	all	times.	
During off-lead exercises, the lead must be carried out of sight, or hung	
around the body in such a way that the catch is on the side of the body	
opposite	the	dog,	or	in	a	left	to	right	fashion	across	the	body.
During	the	trial,	the	dog	must	be	exhibited	with	a	chain	collar	in	the	neutral	
position with the lead attached only to the dead ring. Only single-row
medium	or	wide	linked chain	collars	are	permitted.	The	collar	may	not	have	
spikes, sharp points, prongs, or other hooks. The collar must fit loosely	
around the dog's neck. Leather, nylon, spike, pinch, or remote training	
devices	are	not	permitted	in	a	USCA sanctioned	event.	"Flea	and	tick"	collars	
and tags	are to	be removed.	A chain	collar, a	leather	collar, or	a	harness	is
permitted	only	for	the	BH	examination.
The composition of the	metal collar, especially in regard to weight, should	
not deviate from the customary design.	If the judge suspects	manipulation	
by	the	handler,	he / she can	demand	a	change	of	collars.	However,	this	must	
take	place	before	the	beginning	of	the	trial	phase.	If	the	judge	detects intent 
to deceive (concealed prongs for instance), the judge must disqualify the	
participant from the rest of the trial. In such an incident, an appropriate	
report is to be furnished and sent to the USCA Regional Director, USCA	
Director of Judges, and the USCA Judges Committee for determination of	
formal	charges.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Directly from the rulebook:
> 
> MANDATORY COLLAR / CARRYING OF THE LEAD -
> For technical insurance
> ...


So, is a short linked fur saver OK?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Do you mean like this?? If so then yes.. the dog can wear them in a trial..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

3mm or 4mm is fine - normal length or short links - I have seen people trialing with colored fursavers as well...

Warning - the color fades off the black HS collars, and the fancy colors - metallics and flat neons also chips off 

Lee


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

G-burg said:


> Do you mean like this?? If so then yes.. the dog can wear them in a trial..


Yes. thank you


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> 3mm or 4mm is fine - normal length or short links - I have seen people trialing with colored fursavers as well...
> 
> Warning - the color fades off the black HS collars, and the fancy colors - metallics and flat neons also chips off
> 
> Lee


Thank you!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Warning - the color fades off the black HS collars


after how much time? I bought one with long links for Brick but it was to big for him and I'm planing to buy one link shorter or one with shorter links, but if it fades I would not... do you have some photo of faded one?


----------

